# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Conservazione fatture elettroniche

## SILVIA STUDIO CELLI

buongiorno, nel 2018 ho fatto l'adesione al servizio di conservazione delle fatture elettroniche messo a disposizione dall'agenzia delle entrate. Mi sorge un dubbio: le fatture sono inviate automaticamente in conservazione? Perchè ho guardato nella mia sezione conservazione e trovo un processo da mettere in atto per inviare le fatture in conservazione che mi ha mandato in confusione. Tra l'altro nel cruscotto di monitoraggio delle richieste non c'è nessuna fattura conservata (forse perchè la scadenza per quelle 2019 è il 10/03/2021?). 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> buongiorno, nel 2018 ho fatto l'adesione al servizio di conservazione delle fatture elettroniche messo a disposizione dall'agenzia delle entrate. Mi sorge un dubbio: le fatture sono inviate automaticamente in conservazione? Perchè ho guardato nella mia sezione conservazione e trovo un processo da mettere in atto per inviare le fatture in conservazione che mi ha mandato in confusione. Tra l'altro nel cruscotto di monitoraggio delle richieste non c'è nessuna fattura conservata (forse perchè la scadenza per quelle 2019 è il 10/03/2021?). 
> Grazie

  Una volta scelta la conservazione sostitutiva a cura dell'Agenzia delle Entrate nell'apposita sezione, l'attività di conservazione è del tutto automatica. Prima della scadenza del termine di conservazione (10/03/2021 per l'anno 2019) non è visibile niente naturalmente, essendo operazioni che vengono fatte in blocco.

----------


## michelin

Scusate approfitto di questa discussione per chiedervi se qualcuno conosce qualche gestionale che possa effettuare la conservazione delle fatture elettroniche?
Ho visto quello di Aruba denominato DocFly Conservazione Sostitutiva, o quello di Infocert ma non saprei se siano valido per la conservazione delle fatture. Questi i link: https://www.pec.it/come-funziona-con...stitutiva.aspx  LegalDoc LITE | Conservazione Digitale dei Documenti | InfoCert

----------


## lupetto73

Mi accodo alla richiesta precisando di aver aderito al servizio di conservazione AdE nel mese di luglio 2019.
Vorrei sapere se è necessario inviare le fatture da gennaio a giugno 2019 o se invece saranno conservate automaticamente tutte quelle del medesimo anno.
Vorrei inoltre chiedere a chi ha iniziato la discussione: com'è possibile che hai aderito nel 2018 quando il servizio, almeno per quanto ne so io, è stato attivato solo nel 2019?
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Mi accodo alla richiesta precisando di aver aderito al servizio di conservazione AdE nel mese di luglio 2019.
> Vorrei sapere se è necessario inviare le fatture da gennaio a giugno 2019 o se invece saranno conservate automaticamente tutte quelle del medesimo anno.
> Vorrei inoltre chiedere a chi ha iniziato la discussione: com'è possibile che hai aderito nel 2018 quando il servizio, almeno per quanto ne so io, è stato attivato solo nel 2019?
> Grazie per l'aiuto.

  L'adesione al servizio attiva automaticamente (così dice nella propria guida l'Agenzia delle Entrate) la conservazione di tutte le fatture transitate sullo SdI.

----------


## La matta

Sì, la conservazione di tutte le fatture ma, se non ricordo male, perché non mi occupo io della cosa, solo a partire dal giorno dopo dell'adesione. O mi sbaglio?

----------


## La matta

Proprio oggi, su ItaliaOggi  _Sfasamento temporale che imporrà di portare in conservazione sostitutiva, entro domani, tutte le fatture elettroniche emesse e ricevute prima dell'adesione attraverso un procedimento di caricamento manuale di ogni documento._

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Sì, la conservazione di tutte le fatture ma, se non ricordo male, perché non mi occupo io della cosa, solo a partire dal giorno dopo dell'adesione. O mi sbaglio?

  Si, l'automatismo richiede la preventiva (e non postuma) adesione al servizio dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. Diversamente, si potranno caricare manualmente tutte le fatture emesse e ricevute prima dell'adesione al servizio.

----------


## lupetto73

Eppure in base alle FAQ https://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/po...3-be54f0e42785 pubblicate dall'Agenzia delle Entrate, alle domande n. 145 e n. 147 è risposto testualmente: 
FAQ n. 145:
"... Ladesione può essere effettuata ..., in prima battuta, dal 1° luglio al 20 dicembre 2019. LAgenzia fino al 20 dicembre 2019 memorizza la totalità dei file delle fatture elettroniche emesse e ricevute e nel periodo transitorio..."
"... Sarà possibile aderire anche dopo il 20 dicembre 2019, ma in tal caso saranno visibili solo le fatture emesse/ricevute dal giorno successivo a quando ladesione è stata effettuata..." 
FAQ n. 147:
"... La mancata adesione al servizio di consultazione e acquisizione delle fatture elettroniche o dei loro duplicati informatici entro il termine del 20 dicembre 2019 comporta la cancellazione dei file memorizzati.
È possibile aderire anche dopo il 20 dicembre 2019, ma in tal caso saranno visibili solo le fatture emesse/ricevute dal giorno successivo a quando ladesione è stata effettuata." 
A quanto sembra, quindi, chi ha aderito al servizio prima del 20 dicembre 2019 si ritroverà memorizzate anche tutte le fatture del medesimo anno, nonché quelle successive, senza dover quindi trasmettere null'altro.
Al momento, però, non sono ancora visibili il numero delle fatture presenti in conservazione.
Bisognerà sicuramente attendere l'invio automatizzato per blocchi da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.

----------


## SILVIA STUDIO CELLI

Attenzione a non confondere l'adesione al servizio di consultazione con quello di conservazione. Al primo si può aderire entro il 30/06/2021.
Per quanto riguarda la conservazione, confermo che vanno inviate in conservazione manualmente tutte le fatture ricevute dall'01/01/2019 al giorno di adesione al servizio.
Il cruscotto con il numero delle fatture conservate immagino si "muoverà" da oggi

----------


## lupetto73

> Attenzione a non confondere l'adesione al servizio di consultazione con quello di conservazione. Al primo si può aderire entro il 30/06/2021.
> Per quanto riguarda la conservazione, confermo che vanno inviate in conservazione manualmente tutte le fatture ricevute dall'01/01/2019 al giorno di adesione al servizio.
> Il cruscotto con il numero delle fatture conservate immagino si "muoverà" da oggi

  Parlo di questo:  *"Adesione al servizio di consultazione e acquisizione delle fatture elettroniche o dei loro duplicati informatici, previsto dal provvedimento del Direttore dell Agenzia delle entrate del 30 aprile 2018, e successive modifiche."* 
per il quale l'Agenzia ha rilasciato apposito 'certificato'.
Nello specifico a questo indirizzo web https://ivaservizi.agenziaentrate.go...ne/#/dashboard nell'ultimo riquadro trovo scritto testualmente "Adesione al servizio di conservazione: Attiva. Il Codice Fiscale ******* ha aderito al servizio di conservazione".
Dovrei essere apposto, giusto?

----------


## CATIA71

> Parlo di questo:  *"Adesione al servizio di consultazione e acquisizione delle fatture elettroniche o dei loro duplicati informatici, previsto dal provvedimento del Direttore dell Agenzia delle entrate del 30 aprile 2018, e successive modifiche."* 
> per il quale l'Agenzia ha rilasciato apposito 'certificato'.
> Nello specifico a questo indirizzo web https://ivaservizi.agenziaentrate.go...ne/#/dashboard nell'ultimo riquadro trovo scritto testualmente "Adesione al servizio di conservazione: Attiva. Il Codice Fiscale ******* ha aderito al servizio di conservazione".
> Dovrei essere apposto, giusto?

  Sono due servizi diversi, quello che è prorogato al 30/06/2021 è in parole povere la possibilità di scaricare le fatture dal cassetto di visionarle per un tempo determinato dopo di che l'agenzia le cancella e sono accessibili solo pochi dati determinati. La conservazione se l'hai attivata entrando in fatture e corrispettivi la vedi in alto a destra sotto profilo utente  
  Profilo utenza di lavoro
Profilo Fatturazione 
Conservazione dati fatture:
Adesione: 13/07/2018 
andando in conservazione e manifestando una richiesta di esibizione senza concluderla ad esempio per controllo ecc. indicando delle date mostra le fatture andate in conservazione.
Poiché usano gli stessi termini consultazione e conservazione stanno a fà un macello.

----------


## lupetto73

> Sono due servizi diversi, quello che è prorogato al 30/06/2021 è in parole povere la possibilità di scaricare le fatture dal cassetto di visionarle per un tempo determinato dopo di che l'agenzia le cancella e sono accessibili solo pochi dati determinati. La conservazione se l'hai attivata entrando in fatture e corrispettivi la vedi in alto a destra sotto profilo utente  
>   Profilo utenza di lavoro
> Profilo Fatturazione 
> Conservazione dati fatture:
> Adesione: 13/07/2018 
> andando in conservazione e manifestando una richiesta di esibizione senza concluderla ad esempio per controllo ecc. indicando delle date mostra le fatture andate in conservazione.
> Poiché usano gli stessi termini consultazione e conservazione stanno a fà un macello.

  Ho appena visto.
L'adesione mi risulta così: 
Profilo Fatturazione
Conservazione dati fatture:
Adesione: 29/12/2018 
Dovrei essere apposto, giusto?
L'operatrice dice che la scadenza era comunque ieri. Da oggi partono le sanzioni.

----------


## CATIA71

Sei a posto...ieri scadeva la conservazione delle fatture emesse e ricevute nel 2019, avendo fatto l'adesione nel 2018 sei sicuro di aver coperto tutto il 2019. Ovvio se avevi già qualcosa nel 2018 dovevi entro lo scorso anno verificare se era necessario caricare i documenti eventualmente rimasti fuori...ma nel 2018 era partita per pochi eletti, tipo carburanti, subappalti, la Pa che comunque esisteva da già prima ecc...

----------


## lupetto73

> Sei a posto...ieri scadeva la conservazione delle fatture emesse e ricevute nel 2019, avendo fatto l'adesione nel 2018 sei sicuro di aver coperto tutto il 2019. Ovvio se avevi già qualcosa nel 2018 dovevi entro lo scorso anno verificare se era necessario caricare i documenti eventualmente rimasti fuori...ma nel 2018 era partita per pochi eletti, tipo carburanti, subappalti, la Pa che comunque esisteva da già prima ecc...

  Secondo me la data di adesione al 29.12.2018 non mi pare quella effettiva.
O meglio: l'adesione è stata fatta probabilmente nel 2019 ma, avendola fatta entro il 20.12.2019, ha permesso di coprire tutto l'anno (almeno così credo).
L'importante è che sono apposto.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ragioner Ugo Fantozzi

> L’accordo di servizio stipulato in data XX/XX/2018 non è più attivo dalla data 01/10/2021, poichè giunto a scadenza, nel rispetto dell’articolo 4 “Durata della Convenzione”, che prevede una durata di tre anni e un’apposita manifestazione della volontà di rinnovare la Convenzione. Se si intende utilizzare nuovamente il servizio di conservazione delle fatture elettroniche dell’Agenzia delle entrate è possibile sottoscrivere il nuovo Accordo di Adesione al servizio di conservazione che dà la possibilità di indicare una data, antecedente alla data di sottoscrizione dello stesso, a partire dalla quale le fatture elettroniche emesse e ricevute tramite il Sistema di Interscambio saranno portate in conservazione.

  Cioè ogni 3 anni mi revocano automaticamente la conservazione e io devo riaccettarla :Confused:   

> FAQ n. 34 pubblicata il 27 novembre 2018
> Domanda
> Per la conservazione per 15 anni delle fatture XML da parte dell’Agenzia delle Entrate è necessario sottoscrivere
> un accordo di durata triennale, rinnovabile. Attualmente il rinnovo non è tacito: l’Agenzia delle Entrate prevede
> quindi un sistema di “allarme” prima della scadenza? E se il contribuente dimentica il rinnovo, quali sono le
> conseguenze? E’ possibile ratificare comunque l’allungamento della gestione di conservazione?
> Risposta
> Attraverso il servizio di conservazione elettronica offerto gratuitamente dall’Agenzia delle entrate – attivabile con
> la sottoscrizione della Convenzione nel portale “Fatture e Corrispettivi” – tutte le fatture elettroniche emesse e
> ...

----------

